# PRR Antenna



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

I finally latched on to a River Raisin Baldwin RF16 A-B-A combine. I am going to have it repainted in the traditional PRR Brunswick Green freight paint scheme. Do you know of any place I can find the correct antenna to install on both A units?

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Do you plan to operate it on DC or DCC? I am no help on locating a correct PRR antenna.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The antenna looks simple enough to DIY.

What frequency band was that antenna used with?

It's pretty long for anything in VHF area.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Where did you find them?

As for the antenna, I suggest you join the S Scale Model Railroading Facebook group. It is a group of scale modelers. Lots of brass experience and scratch building experience in the group.


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

*Baldwin RF16*

Thanks to all. This forum is absolutely fantastic.


----------

